# Publishers accepting unsolicited ?



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Any songwriters out there who can provide the names of any Canadian or U.S. based ( or anywhere for that matter) publishers who are accepting song demo's ? Usually they are a closed shop, not accepting unsolicited material so its usually not easy to get your songs heard by the right set of ears.
Thanks
Benee Wafers


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Paul.
Thanks for the link. Was already a member previously.
By providing the link are you suggesting that I ask them the question?
The SAC is not in the music publishing biz as far as I know.
Rgds
Benee Wafers


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes you're right there...but you do have to be there in person to meet and greet.
The NSAI( Nashville Songwriters Assoc. ) is also very helpful but you will have to win their monthly contest to get on their CD which makes the rounds.
They also have, in Nasville , meet the publisher nights, but again you gotta be there.
Thanks.
Benee


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

I've never met a publisher that would take an unsolicited mail-in. That'd be sorting hell and not worth the effort.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Checked out the TAXI site last night. 299 USD$ to become a member, 5 bucks per song submission.
They have a good solid and legit reputation. May be one of the last remaining ways to get in the door other than being in Nashville, LA or New York.
Jeez you'd think Toronto and Vancouver would be crawlin with hungry publishers?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Toronto -- for sure it's crawling, but I wouldn't call them hungry. There's no lack of material when it comes to popular (or even not-so popular) music. SongWriters.ca that Paul pointed you to is your best bet for meeting them. And yea, in person. Business is easier to conduct in person -- most of a sales pitch is in your expression and coming across as likable.


----------

